# ارجوا المساعدة عن كيفية صناعة جل التنظيف برائحة الصنوبر



## ziadahmad (16 يونيو 2007)

اشكر في البداية كل القائمين على هذا الموقف الرائع 
و اطلب المساعدة عن كيفية صناعة جل التنظيف برائحة الصنوبر 
و شكرا


----------



## ابو العبد100 (30 يونيو 2007)

*تركيبة جل التنظيف برائحة الصنوبر*

اخي الكريم: اليك التركيبة القباسية لمنظف جل الصنوبر

deionized water 79.6%
LABS 12.1%
pine oil 4.5%
NaOH (conc.50%) 3.8
----------------------
100%
ملاحظة: قيمة ph=7
يمكن اضافة صبغة خضراء اللون


----------



## ziadahmad (1 يوليو 2007)

اخي ابو العبد 100 شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المشاركة 
و كن لست ارى بالمكونات اي مادة تجعل المزيج جل 

حيث اريد المزيج على شكل جل 
و شكرا


----------



## ابو العبد100 (1 يوليو 2007)

*تابع----> تركيبة جل التنظيف برائحة الصنوبر*

أخي الكريم زياد....بعد التحية اليك التفاصيل التالية:
1. لا اعرف ما هي خلفيتك العلمية ولذلك سأحاول الحديث بكلام مفهوم عموما.
2-الفكرة ببساطة هي ان يتم تشتيت زيت الصنوبر الى جزيئات صغيرة محاطة بالمحلول المتكون من الماء وحامض السلفونيك LABS والصودا الكاوية وهذا بحد ذاته سيولد تركيبة هلامية أو جل.
3- حسب الامكانيات المتوفرة لديك يفترض ان يتم الخلط بواسطة خلاط مصنوع من الستانليس ستيل رقم 316 وان تكون سرعة الموتور المركب عليه 1300 لفة/دقيقة. فقط استمر بالتحريك وسوف تحصل على الناتج المطلوب.
4- خطوات التركيب كما يلي: اضافة الماء في الخلاط والتحريك، ثم اضافة السلفونيك بالتدريج واستمرار التحريك، ثم اضافة الصودا مع استمرار التحريك واعطاءه بعض الوقت ليبرد المزيج، ثم اضافة زيت الصنوبر واستمرار التحريك حتى يتكون الجل.
5- يستخدم احيانا مادة نونيل فينيل NP9 وظيفتها باختصار ان بها طرف عضوي (النونيل) وطرف متأين (الفينول) ما يعني أن الطرف الأول سيرتبط مع زيت الصنوبر بينما الطرف الثاني سيرتبط مع الماء بحيث يشكل هذا الجزيء جسرا يسمح بتشتيت الزيت داخل الماء. أؤكد لك هنا انه لا داعي لاستخدام هذه المادة في هذه التركيبة حيث يمكن الحصول تماما على المنتج المطلوب كما ذكرت آنفا.
6- ارجو مراسلتي على ******** mrmb2003 في حال رغبت بأي مساعدة مع ذكر البلد الذي تتواجد فيه حيث تختلف الأسماء التجارية احيان.
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو العبد100 (1 يوليو 2007)

*تابع*

ه و ت م ي ل mrmb2003


----------



## ziadahmad (3 يوليو 2007)

الاخ ابو العبد 

شكرا للك على الرد السريع ولكن لم استطع عمل الجل 

اذا كان بالامكان ارسال رقم جوالك لاتصل بك و شكرا 

ايمل ziadahmads at hotmail .com


----------



## صباحكو (8 يوليو 2007)

ابو العبد مشكور على المعلومات القيمة حبذا لو تزودنا بالتراكيب الكيميائية لكل من المنظفات التالية
معجون جلي الصحون. سائل شطف الارضيات. معطر البلاط. مطري الاقمشة. منظف الافران.شامبو جيد. وشكرا لك مقدما


----------



## يوسف2006 (9 يوليو 2007)

عيزي ابو العبد التركيبه صحيحه لكن بعد شهر في الطقس الحار في السعوديه يفكس الجل ويصبح النصف العلوي ماء ولا ادري كيف التغلب على المشكله ان عربي مصري في السعوديه شاكرا للجميع مساعدتي في حلها جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ziadahmad (27 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز ابو العبد 

ارجو منك تزويدي برقم يمكن الاتصال بك 

و يمكنك مراسلتي على ziadahmads at hotmail com 

و ارسلت لك عدة ايملات و لكنها ترجع مع تقرير بعدم الوصول


----------



## شريف بحر (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خير علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## محمود الحاوي (10 مايو 2010)

*جــــل التنظـــيف*

_الساده القائمين على موقع_
_ملتقى المهندسين_
_لكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام _
_الرجاء ادراج الصور التوضيحية للحاويات والخلاطات التي تقوم بعملية الانتاج مع فائق الاحترام _​ 

_محــمود الحــاوي_​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أؤيد فكرة الأخ محمود الحاوي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الزهرة1969 (28 مايو 2010)

السلام ابو العبد افيدنا لو كانت الصودا بودرة مركزة كم تركيزها تكون ولكم الشكر فى الجل برائحة الصنوبر


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (28 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم **جزاكم الله خير علي المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## hani1980 (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم,

اخ ابو العبد هل يمكن تزويدنا بطريقة عمل جل البلاط و لكن بروائح اخرى غير الصنوبر.

وشكرا
م.هاني


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (30 مايو 2010)

بوركت


----------



## rodius (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك طريقة بوضع الكربوبول بها و لكني لا اعرفها كيف 
من يعرفها لا يحرمنا منها


----------



## حلم محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك المشاركين 
طريقة صناعة الجل بسيطة وهنالك سر في الموضوع ولصناعة 100 كغ من الجل :
1 أضافة 80كغ ماء في الخلاط 
2 أضافة 12.5 من الزفتة تركيز 96%
3 التعديل بالكوستيك باضافة 1.5 كغ تقريبا والتحديد بورقة ph
4 أضافة 2 كغ كمبرلان لكي لاتفصل في الصيف
5 تركها لليوم الثاني لكي تبرد وتذهب الرغوة
6 أضافة اللون أصفر + أزرق للحصول على الأخضر 
7 أضافة زيت الصنوبر 6كغ تقريبا قليلا قليلا ومن أطراف الخلاط
والسر هو سرعة الخلاط يجب أن يكون 30دورة في الدقيقة
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## ahmedelkady (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## دعاء عثمان (4 أغسطس 2011)

طريقة عمل جل الارضيات ارجو الرد باسرع وقت


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (4 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو من اى متطوع حين يذكر التركيبات يكتب الآسعار لكل مادة والتكلفة النهائية حسب بلد كاتب الرسالة ويقوم بعدها كل قارء بحساب الآسعر حسب بلد الاقامة 
ولكم منى جميعا كل الشكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخ ابو العبداكيد هالوصفة مجربة


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخ ابو العبداكيد هالوصفة مجربة


----------



## shadisawalha (6 أغسطس 2011)

الخلطة المذكورة رائعة لكن سعرها مرتفع بسبب ارتفاع سعر الباين في بعض الدول


----------



## صباحكو (6 أغسطس 2011)

*خلطة جل تنظيف الارضيات من دون باين*

الاخوة المختصين لمن عنده تركيبة جل منظف الارضيات بدون باين تزويد المنتدى بها


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخ ابو العبد 
مشكور على جهودك الطيبة


----------

